

Snowden: Dropbox is an NSA surveillance target, use Spideroak instead - auton1
http://boingboing.net/2014/07/18/snowden-dropbox-is-an-nsa-sur.html#more-319235

======
Angostura
.... or simply don't dump sensitive files onto cloud storage. Personally, I
love Dropbox. It's ideal for sharing the details of my kitchen extension with
my builders. It is not suitable for sharing documents with my patent attorney.

------
auton1
Seems to be the relevant bit: [https://spideroak.com/zero-
knowledge/](https://spideroak.com/zero-knowledge/)

------
edandersen
Doesn't Dropbox have a master key? How else could they do deduplication?

